# Worming Chicks?



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I was just harangued on another forum for not worming my 4-5 week old chicks, that are eating medicated chick starter, and are outside during the day, in a run.
I want to know....
1. Do I need to be worming them?
2. If no, when do I start?
If yes, what to use. Valbazen, Wazine, ivermectin? And what is the dose?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No. Not unless you're having big issues wiry the other chickens. Have a fecal sample tested by a vet. Any can send it off to the lab. Get a group sample. No worms - no problem.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Like I posted to someone else. I don't worm at any age. I eat my eggs and meat I do not want any medication of any kind in what I eat. I would not worry what other people tell you what you should or shouldn't do with your flock. Some people see them as livestock (like I do) some people are over protective and give meds for no reason except for their own piece of mind, some look at their chickens like they are humans, and of course there are people everywhere in between. No one is right or wrong, as long as your flock is well and alive you are doing just fine.


----------

